# Dipping plants in hydrogen peroxide



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Be very careful, and do more research on the dose. 
Many of these recipes come from USA and the most common H2O2 available here is 3%. 
I know higher concentrations are available in EU, so I think you would have to dilute your 6% product twice as much as any recipe says. If that recipe came from USA. 
To make a 5% dilution of anything mix 1 part of the material being diluted to 19 parts water. 
If you are supposed to start with 3% H2O2 and add 19 parts water, then your 6% H2O2 would call for 38 parts water. 
Another way of figuring the dose:
1ml of 3% H2O2 per (American) gallon of water is enough to kill some forms of algae, and is well tolerated by most plants and fish. 
2ml of 3% H2O2 per (American) gallon of water is strong enough to badly affect some plants, and the bio filter in the tank. Do this strong treatment out of the tank, and keep the exposure brief. 
1 American gallon = 3.79 liters. 

Potassium permanganate is more toxic, but can be used. I think the dilution is 'till the water is still deep purple (or pink, whichever color it turns). 
Use until the water becomes murky or brown, then make a fresh batch. As the potassium permanganate is breaking down the organic matter it changes from its intense color to sort of brown. Make sure you get protective gear (gloves for sure, and wear old clothes). Ask your sister what is recommended.


----------



## Shrimpressions (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the info


----------

